# New install wants password and login, none set



## NIN3 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just finished installing fbsf FreeBSD and now it wants a password and login. I don't have one. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2012)

root [enter]


----------



## ManaHime (Mar 24, 2012)

Normally there should always at least be "root" and if you did not set it a password well... just don't input any in the login prompt...

Also, root should *always* have a password so you should set one right now.


EDIT: Eh got beaten to it.


----------



## NIN3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you both for your help. Its working now. (and the computer is, yet again, too small for FreeBSD)


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2012)

Too small?  Not enough disk space, you mean?


----------



## NIN3 (Mar 25, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Too small?  Not enough disk space, you mean?



Ok. Now I think I*'*m getting whats going on here. Im using an old computer (running windows XP) and I did the hard drive wrong. So *I'm* going to make new disks with the updated stuff and reinstall. See if that helps.


----------

